# Crions tous au Lou (17/11/06)



## Majintode (5 Novembre 2006)

*Au Lou Pascalou, bien sûr !*

 Viens le jeune boire un verre, raconter ta vie, montrer ton tout nouveau *Nano Red 8Go*, te prendre en photo avec les autres afin de flooder le topic Autoportrait, etc. 
 Tu n'es pas jeune? Mais si tu l'es. Viens et tu verras.

* 14 rue des Panoyaux, Paris 20e, Métro Ménilmontant
*​


----------



## teo (5 Novembre 2006)

Pour sûr que je viendre...




bon, avant que quelqu'un ne la fasse:




			
				Teo a dit:
			
		

> Oui tu n'es plus si jeune




M'en fous je veux voir un nano rouge


----------



## ficelle (5 Novembre 2006)

:affraid:


----------



## alèm (5 Novembre 2006)

_je serais l&#224; aussi.  (pour une partie de cartes, je suis OK mon gars ! )

cf le lendemain dans l'agenda... 
_


----------



## yvos (5 Novembre 2006)

va falloir que je choisisse entre les deux


----------



## Majintode (5 Novembre 2006)

yvos a dit:


> va falloir que je choisisse entre les deux



Mais non, viens au deux !


----------



## pascalformac (5 Novembre 2006)

Damned , pas sûr de pouvoir viender à celle là

 et vu la météo du moment , ca ce passe en terrasse?  

( je pose la question à moitié sérieusement , j'en connais qui seraient capables même en ce moment,  de faire un plan _terrasse -frigo_, et  j'ai souvenance d'un pot post-bouffe où nous fûmes forcés d'être en terrasse; les macgéens effrayant certains tenanciers, dans le 15è...  , et on a pas tenu très longtemps)


----------



## Majintode (5 Novembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> Damned , pas sûr de pouvoir viender à celle là
> 
> et vu la météo du moment , ca ce passe en terrasse?
> 
> ( je pose la question à moitié sérieusement , j'en connais qui seraient capables même en ce moment,  de faire un plan _terrasse -frigo_, et  j'ai souvenance d'un pot post-bouffe où nous fûmes forcés d'être en terrasse; les macgéens effrayant certains tenanciers, dans le 15è...  , et on a pas tenu très longtemps)



Houla, très peu pour moi les terrasses par 5°... On sera à l'intérieur


----------



## pascalformac (5 Novembre 2006)

OK
et le groupe sera facilement réparable car on verra  une masse de gens agglutinés  autour d'un mysterieux objet rouge , poussant des exclamations tribales dans une langue hermétique  genre_" oh k'cébo"_ ou encore  _8Gigas la dedans?_" , ou _"on peut toucher?_" ou peut être un hurlement soudain, terrible,  _ " Qui a effacé mon  bootleg de Karen Cheryl?"_...
 (  le cri du lou pour ainsi dire)


----------



## alèm (5 Novembre 2006)

_ 

je serais l&#224; : je suis blond calvitiant, rouge de peau avec des yeux gris... si avec ma houpette de tintin en plus tu ne nous reconnais pas... 
_


----------



## yvos (5 Novembre 2006)

moi, j'aurai une grosse pinte &#224; la main


----------



## StJohnPerse (5 Novembre 2006)

Je serai surement la ...


----------



## alèm (5 Novembre 2006)

_


StJohnPerse a dit:



			Je serai surement la ...
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


comme ça, pascalformac nous repérera : SJP sera là avec sa banderole SJP ! 

_


----------



## Stargazer (5 Novembre 2006)

Ah l&#224; &#231;a va &#234;tre s&#251;rement possible !


----------



## Majintode (5 Novembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> OK
> et le groupe sera facilement r&#233;parable car on verra  une masse de gens agglutin&#233;s  autour d'un mysterieux objet rouge , poussant des exclamations tribales dans une langue herm&#233;tique  genre_" oh k'c&#233;bo"_ ou encore  _8Gigas la dedans?_" , ou _"on peut toucher?_" ou peut &#234;tre un hurlement soudain, terrible,  _ " Qui a effac&#233; mon  bootleg de Karen Cheryl?"_...
> (  le cri du lou pour ainsi dire)



Oui mais... qui a un *nano rouge*...??? 


Les jeunes qui viennent sont :

- Majintode
- teo
- al&#232;m
- yvos
- Stargazer

Les jeunes qui ne sont pas s&#251;rs :
- StJohnPerse

(Merci de compl&#233;ter !  )


----------



## StJohnPerse (5 Novembre 2006)

Je ne suis pas du tout s&#251;r de venir et puis je suis le plus jeune de vous tous d'abord


----------



## Majintode (5 Novembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Je ne suis pas du tout sûr de venir et puis je suis le plus jeune de vous tous d'abord



J'ai édité


----------



## pascalformac (5 Novembre 2006)

Les jeunes qui viennent sont :

- Majintode
- teo
- al&#232;m
- yvos
- Stargazer

Les jeunes qui ne sont pas s&#251;rs :
- StJohnPerse
-Pascalformac

(Merci de compl&#233;ter !  )


----------



## maousse (6 Novembre 2006)

Les jeunes qui viennent sont :

- Majintode
- teo
- alèm
- yvos
- Stargazer
-maousse

Les jeunes qui ne sont pas sûrs :
- StJohnPerse
-Pascalformac

(Merci de compléter !  )


c'est deux jours de suite ?  
Faut amener sa tente pour camper, c'est ça l'idée ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2006)

Les jeunes qui viennent sont :

- Majintode
- teo
- alèm
- yvos
- Stargazer
- maousse

Les jeunes qui ne sont pas sûrs :
- StJohnPerse
- Pascalformac
- Khyu


J'adore ce jeu... :rose:


----------



## dool (6 Novembre 2006)

MAis où sont les balises Vendez ???


----------



## alèm (6 Novembre 2006)

_


dool a dit:



			MAis où sont les balises Vendez ???  

Cliquez pour agrandir...


DTC* ma toute belle...  

aucune valeur ici ! 





*chez Nikon, ils disent Dispositif à Transfert de Charges... 




_


----------



## Aurélie85 (10 Novembre 2006)

J'crois que je vais d&#233;m&#233;nager sur Paris, moi... J'ai comme l'impression que c'est la seule possibilit&#233; de vous voir en chair et en os, de vous toucher pour voir si c'est bien vous...

m'enfin...


----------



## alèm (10 Novembre 2006)

_faut pas trop toucher apr&#232;s on est tout nerveux ! :affraid: :casse:_


----------



## teo (10 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4046372 a dit:
			
		

> _faut pas trop toucher après on est tout nerveux ! :affraid: :casse:_



Je crois que je vais préparer une liste de personnes que j'aimerai qui me touchent lors des prochaines soirées au Lou  Histoire de voir si je deviens nerveux après 


Ca me déplairait pas en fait


----------



## alèm (10 Novembre 2006)

_moi je peux ! et sans te rendre nerveux nananaèreeuuuuuuuuh !!  
_


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Novembre 2006)

Bon, à quand une vraie partouze que je monte à la capitale ???   :love:


----------



## alèm (10 Novembre 2006)

_


LeConcombreMaske a dit:



			Bon, à quand une vraie partouze que je monte à la capitale ???   :love:
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


toi, tu ne sais pas ce que sont les AES... tu fais quoi le 18 ?  

_


----------



## WebOliver (10 Novembre 2006)

OUaissss.... pis moi j'ai déjà touché le ***bre d'Alèm.. ... ouais...

tiens faudra que je sorte ma Ch'ti que j'ai au frais. Elle s'ennuie.


----------



## Melounette (10 Novembre 2006)

Je serais en plein spectacle. Donc pas là. Mais dans cette superbe ville de Bourges, alleluia.:mouais:  Fésez plein de photos de Majintode. Des léchables, si possible. Meurchi.


----------



## teo (10 Novembre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Bon, à quand une vraie partouze que je monte à la capitale ???   :love:



ça va dégénérer je sens 

Monte déjà on verra les détails après 

A combien ça devient une partouze à votre avis? Je suis assez partagé sur la question je dois dire...


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Novembre 2006)

Si je suis pas trop creve de ma semaine , je viens


----------



## Aurélie85 (10 Novembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> OUaissss.... pis moi j'ai déjà touché le ***bre d'Alèm.. ... ouais...
> 
> tiens faudra que je sorte ma Ch'ti que j'ai au frais. Elle s'ennuie.



t'as fait des photos au moins?


----------



## WebOliver (10 Novembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> t'as fait des photos au moins?



Souvenirs que certaines trainent quelque-part... mais la flemme de chercher...


----------



## Majintode (11 Novembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Je serais en plein spectacle. Donc pas là. Mais dans cette superbe ville de Bourges, alleluia.:mouais:  Fésez plein de photos de Majintode. Des léchables, si possible. Meurchi.



Hey doucement avec les photos léchables de moi là... 
(d'ailleurs je me demande ce qu'est une photo léchable... )


----------



## Grug (11 Novembre 2006)

c'est pour une belote ?


----------



## Majintode (11 Novembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> c'est pour une belote ?



Ou un strip poker ? :rose:


----------



## teo (11 Novembre 2006)

&#231;a fait si longtemps que j'ai pas jou&#233;...

y'a toujours la cave en dessous pour pas &#234;tre d&#233;rang&#233;, hein Al&#232;m ?


----------



## Majintode (11 Novembre 2006)

Houla, ça sent le dossier là...


----------



## Aurélie85 (11 Novembre 2006)

Ben dis donc, c'est chaud chez vous hein!


----------



## teo (11 Novembre 2006)

on parle on parle mais bon, y'a pas grand chose qui se passe


----------



## Melounette (11 Novembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Ben dis donc, c'est chaud chez vous hein!


Bin c't'a dire, que dans les courants d'air au Lou, faut ce qui faut hein.


----------



## Majintode (11 Novembre 2006)

Courants d'air... Ca veut dire qu'on va tous se blottir les uns contre les autres en buvant du _grog_ ?
Ca va faire de chouettes AP &#231;a !


----------



## Melounette (11 Novembre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> Ca va faire de chouettes AP ça !


Cf photos soirée Macgé au Lou précédente.


----------



## alèm (11 Novembre 2006)

_


teo a dit:



			y'a toujours la cave en dessous pour pas être dérangé, hein Alèm ? 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


j'ai réservé la salle de massage avec M... mais on vous laisse la salle des tortures si vous voulez ! 

_


----------



## Majintode (12 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4048250 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> j'ai réservé la salle de massage avec M... mais on vous laisse la salle des tortures si vous voulez !
> 
> _



Avec M......oi ?? :rose:


----------



## teo (12 Novembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> (...)
> cause &#224; effet ? :rateau:
> (...)



C'est l'alcool  :love: 

Note &#224; ceux et celles qui ne sont jamais venus &#224; une AES: [Mode Lyrique et enflamm&#233;=ON]Et puis soyons s&#233;rieux: les AES ne sont ni une soir&#233;e speed dating, ni une soir&#233;e Meetic, juste des utilisa-trices/teurs de machines sigl&#233;es Apple mais aussi c'est l'ouverture aux autres, &#224; toutes les couleurs de la vie (et des bi&#232;res ! ), &#224; la fantastique amiti&#233; entre des personnes d'arrondissements voire de d&#233;partements ou de pays (!) diff&#233;rents. Bon si y'a des trucs qui se passent entre adultes consentants par la suite, c'est cool aussi mais c'est pas le but. Et cela ne nous regarde pas  [Mode Lyrique et enflamm&#233;=OFF]


----------



## teo (12 Novembre 2006)

Je dis ça surtout pour caresser mon Alèm dans le sens du poil  je peux être gentiment hypocrite parfois  Comme quand je dis que je serai très sage 

_Une chose que je me dis jour après jour: ne jamais regretter. J'y arrive pas tout le temps mais bon, il faut essayer  Le repentir, je garde ça pour quand je serai vieux: je me chercherai un dieu pour tout me pardonner, je finirai ermite face aux Alpes ou je partirai rejoindre Hal, Bowman et Gagarine dans les étoiles.
Mais laissons ça pour le moment  ce n'est pas encore d'actualité._


----------



## Freelancer (14 Novembre 2006)

Je serai là.


----------



## alèm (14 Novembre 2006)

_cool, le remonte-pentes fonctionne !!   
_


----------



## teo (14 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4051084 a dit:
			
		

> _cool, le remonte-pentes fonctionne !!
> _



Oui et en remontant du Lou, on fait une fondue au chalet _(là-haut sur la montagne... l'était un beau chalet)_ pour éponger tout ce qui aura été bu  J'ai reçu un arrivage cette semaine 

Avec de la Bricotine comme pourrait dire Roberto :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2006)

Je peux pas.
Amusez vous bien buveurs des savanes...


----------



## alèm (15 Novembre 2006)

_c'est pas un peu lourd la fondue ?!! 
_


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Novembre 2006)

Je ne peux venir avec les gr&#232;ves


----------



## alèm (15 Novembre 2006)

_quelles gr&#232;ves ? 
_


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4053730 a dit:
			
		

> _quelles grèves ?
> _



Grèves SNCF et RATP


----------



## alèm (15 Novembre 2006)

_ah vi, vendredi... &#231;a me rassures... tant que c'est pas demain ou lundi ! 
_


----------



## yvos (15 Novembre 2006)

d'o&#249; que c'est qu'il y a une gr&#232;ve, l&#224;?  

bon, je crois que je viendrais plut&#244;t samedi


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Novembre 2006)

Oui mais moi , je pourrai pas venir


----------



## Majintode (15 Novembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Oui mais moi , je pourrai pas venir



C'est ballot...

Moi je pense arriver un peu tard mais pas trop (certains seront sûrement déjà bien --> )


----------



## iNano (17 Novembre 2006)

Moi j'aurai un nano RED cet après-midi... J'voudrais bien venir vous le montrer, hein, mais c'est loin la capitale ! :rateau: 
Passez de bonnes soirées !   










Et soyez sages.... ou pas...


----------



## alèm (17 Novembre 2006)

_je vais aller manger un truc, histoire de ne pas faire comme hier (vu que l&#224;, je viens de finir le petit-d&#233;j'... :affraid: ) et apr&#232;s on arrive... _


----------



## Majintode (17 Novembre 2006)

Moi j'arrive bien tard les enfants... Wait for me ! :hein:


----------



## maiwen (17 Novembre 2006)

je savais m&#234;me pas qu'il y'avait un "vrai" "truc"


----------



## teo (17 Novembre 2006)

maiwen a dit:


> je savais même pas qu'il y'avait un "vrai" "truc"



Tu ne sais plus lire ? :rose: 

Bon allez, je ménildescend immédiatement rejoindre les autres loups


----------



## alèm (18 Novembre 2006)

_Majintode existe ! Stargazougazou et moi l'avons rencontr&#233; ! _


----------



## Majintode (18 Novembre 2006)

Oui le jeune, Majintode existe bel et bien... 

 _(si Al&#232;m ou Stargazer vous parlent d'une mamie en bleu ou d'un Tode qui serait une femme, ou encore d'une histoire de mariage, la v&#233;rit&#233; est ailleurs... ) _


----------



## Aurélie85 (18 Novembre 2006)

Photos photos!


:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## alèm (18 Novembre 2006)

_Nu ou pas ?   _


----------



## lumai (18 Novembre 2006)

Il faut vraiment choisir ? L'un exclurait l'autre ??? Comme ce serait dommage !


----------



## Aurélie85 (18 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4056671 a dit:
			
		

> _Nu ou pas ?   _



oh, tu sais moi... ça m'est egal quoi...  










Tant que je peux voir ton chibre...​


----------



## Majintode (18 Novembre 2006)

Merci de m'avoir attendu les gars...  
_(Teo, lacheur !  )_


----------



## Aurélie85 (18 Novembre 2006)

Hum... je m'attendais à en voir des vraies des photos... snif... snif...


----------



## nato kino (18 Novembre 2006)

Au passage on pourra remarquer qu'alem, pour contenter son public est toujours pr&#234;t &#224; faire des prix pour les petites bourses (fa&#231;on de parler hein ) : il ne vous en co&#251;tera que la modique somme de 15&#8364;50 pour pouvoir abuser de son petit corps rosissant. :love: :rateau:


----------



## Majintode (18 Novembre 2006)

Ah, tu n'as pas tant l'oeil que ça... il y a *2* billets de 5 euros...


----------



## nato kino (18 Novembre 2006)

Ah !! Il a augment&#233; ses tarifs le coquin !!


----------



## alèm (18 Novembre 2006)

_


nato kino a dit:



			Ah !! Il a augment&#233; ses tarifs le coquin !!   

Cliquez pour agrandir...



les temps sont difficiles mon bon ami...   les rateaux courrent les rues mais pas les carottes...  or il est fort agr&#233;able d'avoir chaud mais bien mieux d'avoir quelque chose &#224; grignoter et ratisser ne d&#233;terrent pas grand chose par ces temps froids  ! 
_


----------



## lumai (18 Novembre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> Merci de m'avoir attendu les gars...
> _(Teo, lacheur !  )_



Mouai ! Y a pas idée d'arriver si tard aussi !  

Sinon pour les 2050, en fait c'est une cotisation... J'y ai mis 5 mais ça a pas suffit... :hein:


----------



## Stargazer (18 Novembre 2006)

Pas assez cher ma fille !  

Sinon sympa le montage ... On croirait presque qu'il y avait une bouteille de perrier sur la table ! :rateau:


----------



## teo (18 Novembre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> Merci de m'avoir attendu les gars...
> _*(Teo, lacheur !  )*_


Le truc tu vois mon cher Tode, c'est que j'avais fait déjà tard la veille, un prébouclage de 9 h dans la gueule, de la musique perrave dans les esgourdes et puis, Freelancer et moi on est à quand même fait 22h-00h15 
Et que je pensais à ce soir aussi 

Mais à part ça, je regrette de pas t'avoir vu :rateau: 
Ce n'est que partie remise. La prochaine fois sms pour dire que t'arrives


----------



## Majintode (18 Novembre 2006)

No problemo 
Amusez-vous bien ce soir...


----------



## Melounette (24 Novembre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> Merci de m'avoir attendu les gars...
> _(Teo, lacheur !  )_


Ah mon dieu, j'ai raté ça.:rateau: 
Vous l'avez léché de ma part ?


----------



## Stargazer (24 Novembre 2006)

Ah merde !!! Je savait qu'on avait oubli&#233; un truc !  :rateau:


----------



## Majintode (24 Novembre 2006)

Nom de... 
Pas de léchouille le premier soir voyons !!


----------



## teo (25 Novembre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> Nom de...
> Pas de léchouille le premier soir voyons !!



Dire que je devais m'en occuper  Quel dommage 

Bon, c'est quand la suivante ?    et où tu arrives avant 00h58


----------



## Majintode (25 Novembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Dire que je devais m'en occuper  Quel dommage
> 
> Bon, c'est quand la suivante ?    et où tu arrives avant 00h58



Allez, la prochaine on commence vers 22h et on fait la fermeture du Lou 
Comme ça peut-être que j'en saurai un peu plus sur une des (très très) charmantes serveuses...   

Et puis comme ça M. Teo sera de la partie (et po au lit en train de faire dodo à 23h un vendredi soir...   )


----------



## teo (26 Novembre 2006)

T'inqui&#232;te la prochaine, je la louperai pas, j'ai une l&#233;chouille pour toi de la part de Melounette


----------



## Majintode (26 Novembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> T'inquiète la prochaine, je la louperai pas, j'ai une léchouille pour toi de la part de Melounette



Houla... ça promet...!


----------



## Melounette (27 Novembre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> Comme ça peut-être que j'en saurai un peu plus sur une des *(très très) charmantes serveuses*...
> )


Euh...nan. 



teo a dit:


> T'inquiète la prochaine, je la louperai pas, j'ai une léchouille pour toi de la part de Melounette


Wouala. Merci Teo.


----------



## alèm (27 Novembre 2006)

_


Melounette a dit:



			Euh...nan.

Cliquez pour agrandir...


ah si, je confirme... sisi ! la finlande est un beau pays !   

_


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4068026 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> ah si, je confirme... sisi ! la finlande est un beau pays !
> 
> _


Dans ma jeunesse, j'ai eu la chance de cohabiter avec 2 charmantes finlandaises. 

_si, si. :love: 
_

Bon, ce que je ne vous dit pas, c'est que tous les soirs &#224; l'ap&#233;ro elles s'enfilaient 2 litres de vin blanc conditionn&#233; en tetrabrik&#169;, de tetrapak&#169;. :mouais: 
On a tous des besoins, mais y'a des limites!


----------



## Majintode (27 Novembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Dans ma jeunesse, j'ai eu la chance de cohabiter avec 2 charmantes finlandaises.
> 
> _si, si. :love:
> _
> ...



Ah oui, quand m&#234;me... 
Ca me rappelle quand j'habitais en Angleterre et que je voyais les anglaises se mettre des mines de dingue dans les bars. Un soir j'ai fait un concours avec un groupe d'&#233;tudiantes from Manchester : elles ont gagn&#233; (je ne raconterai pas la suite  ) 

Bon, je vais battre le rappel pour une soir&#233;e au Lou l&#224;...


----------

